# Frillback



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear pigeon fancier

Red Frill Back Hen 
was imported from Ksa in 2009. it has big size and soft fathers

hope you like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/red-frikkback-pigeon.html

Best Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

looks good, thanks


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

that pigeon is insane man
one of the best frillbacks that i hav seen
and the only red one


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another beauty!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Another beauty!


Another Nice Comment

Thank you Doveone52

and thank you all


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

avian said:


> that pigeon is insane man
> one of the best frillbacks that i hav seen
> and the only red one


Thank you

yeas, red frillback pigeon is rare to find it in every where
But i visited some pigeon fanciers in Kuwait and they have nice frillbacks in red and yellow colors

Now I keep very nice white freillbacks and i do my best to make them better,

Best regards for all of you

MaHmOuD


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful..............................


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

lovely color......Thanks for sharing


----------

